# Glock 1911 ?



## rustygun (Apr 8, 2013)

Anyone else heard the rumor that Glock plans to make a 1911 model and a AR15 ?


----------



## Donn (Jul 26, 2013)

This rumor starts every time someone posts that photo shopped picture of the "Glock 1911." Given the popularity of Glock pistols with the military, police and civilians, you've got to ask yourself. Why would they want to get involved in an already over saturated 1911 and AR market?


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Never gonna' happen. If Glock won't even meet the customer demand for a slim 9mm and a pistol caliber carbine there's not a snow-balls chance of a Glock 1911 or AR.


----------



## Scrappy (Sep 7, 2013)

I heard that rumor just yesterday at my local gun shop, everyone was laughing! Didnt seem like anyone thought it was true


----------



## jdeere9750 (Nov 28, 2008)

1911's are supposed to look good. Glock wouldn't be able to meet that criteria.


----------



## rex (Jan 27, 2012)

jdeere9750 said:


> 1911's are supposed to look good. Glock wouldn't be able to meet that criteria.


That's funny,and probably true.With the plethora of copies out now that deviate from spec I couldn't imagine what they'd have to offer.It sure as heck wouldn't top an HK USP.While they aren't a copy,there's a lot of influence of the design to improve it and it worked.


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

I heard Glock was looking into the Revolver market...


----------



## Twomill (Apr 1, 2012)

Why would Glock even think about making a 1911? That would be like Boeing deciding to build kites.


----------



## Donn (Jul 26, 2013)

TAPnRACK said:


> I heard Glock was looking into the Revolver market...


Tap, do you have any idea what you might have started here? If this is anything like the "Glock 1911" photo, it'll go viral by Noon.


----------



## Ksgunner (Aug 17, 2013)

Glock and 1911 in the same breath, wow that's not right...


----------



## northstar19 (Aug 11, 2013)

I hope Glock never makes a 1911. Glock is the anti-1911!


----------

